# Would you switch to linux if...



## panchoman (Oct 11, 2007)

would you switch to linux if you could game on linux as if on windows with no performance hit?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 11, 2007)

damn damn damn, the poll didn't come up, must've missed the check mark.time to write another pm to zek.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 11, 2007)

No. I was a Senior Unix administrator in a fortune 5 company for 15 years and now I have grown lazy and want a bloated OS that does everything for me so I can spend more time going fishing.

Honestly.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 11, 2007)

Poll added .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 11, 2007)

whats with the poll zek...


----------



## Grings (Oct 11, 2007)

Can i withdraw my vote?, i got excited and hit this is sparta!!!, without realising there was a Hammertime! option


----------



## panchoman (Oct 11, 2007)

i dont understand half the choices lol, i supposs sparta and hammertime mean that you're for linux?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2007)

Kreij said:


> No. I was a Senior Unix administrator in a fortune 5 company for 15 years and now I have grown lazy and want a bloated OS that does everything for me so I can spend more time going fishing.
> 
> Honestly.





hear hear


----------



## Kreij (Oct 11, 2007)

Lol ... I'm not sure it DaMulta's resonse was a jab at me of not, but after working in the IT field for over 25 years you start to appreciate when an OS takes some of the work off your hands.

Nothing against linux, I just have grown weary of dealing with OS issues and want to spend more time OC'ing my home computer, catching Blue Gills from my pontoon, and watching the leaves change color in the fall.

Don't laugh ... if you work in IT it will just be a matter of time until you agree iwth me


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2007)

I would rather everything be right at hand. Every time I use linux it gives me a headache, because it makes you think a lot on whatever you do.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 11, 2007)

Hell yeah, it's the only thing that stops me doing linux.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 11, 2007)

Most of the time on linux i have to if i want a new program use da a search on how to use it and get it running. On windows i just have to install it and thats it no messing about with settings or having to ask how to get it runing, although most of the time you can download the file and run it through the package manager and it does the work but not allways so it can be a pain.

Although linux does have those effects and programs i cant use on windows sometimes i think the customisation linux offers is too much.

only things ive done on linux is play the crap free games eg tux cart WTF, and use programs like wordprocessing oh and use it for media eg music and video
But its not shit i cant do in windows so whats the point

oh and btw the performance i thought was okay i just would never use linux for wine and gaming id play doom 3 or something thats ported to linux but never use wine

for linux shall never give me half life 2 or crysis or basically any game i want to play i mean wtf tux cart pathetic i say!


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2007)

Spartaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## keakar (Oct 11, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Lol ... I'm not sure it DaMulta's resonse was a jab at me of not, but after working in the IT field for over 25 years you start to appreciate when an OS takes some of the work off your hands.
> 
> Nothing against linux, I just have grown weary of dealing with OS issues and want to spend more time OC'ing my home computer, catching Blue Gills from my pontoon, and watching the leaves change color in the fall.
> 
> Don't laugh ... if you work in IT it will just be a matter of time until you agree iwth me





DaMulta said:


> I would rather everything be right at hand. Every time I use linux it gives me a headache, because it makes you think a lot on whatever you do.





AsRock said:


> Hell yeah, it's the only thing that stops me doing linux.





kieran_fletch said:


> Most of the time on linux i have to if i want a new program use da a search on how to use it and get it running. On windows i just have to install it and thats it no messing about with settings or having to ask how to get it runing, although most of the time you can download the file and run it through the package manager and it does the work but not allways so it can be a pain.
> 
> Although linux does have those effects and programs i cant use on windows sometimes i think the customisation linux offers is too much.
> 
> ...




all i can add is this says everything i feel about it.

easy to use linux my azz, not everyone is a computer programer or IT tech lol


----------



## keakar (Oct 11, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i dont understand half the choices lol, i supposs sparta and hammertime mean that you're for linux?



i cant make any sense of it so i went for miss it to say no, but how the hell can you have a poll that nobody knows what it means


----------



## AddSub (Oct 11, 2007)

Support for games is the least of it. I tried my first Linux distro in 1998 (Red Hat), and since then I have tried probably 30 to 40 various distros. Several distros per year, although in the last few years I have almost given up. The most critical issue with Linux that makes it absolutely unusable on a modern desktop, no matter what the propagandists on both sides say, is lack of hardware support. In many cases support for many devices is simply not there, not even in broken-down alpha, experimental driver form. It's not just support for latest devices, but for technology dating back to 90s. Stuff that's been around for over a decade. For example, no distro, old or new, can put to use my latest HP Photo printer(3 months old), my older Cannon printer/scanner(1 year old), and my ancient Cannon inkjet printer (10 years old). Then there are various media devices, TV/radio tuner cards, SATA/RAID controllers (VT6421 for example), you name it. It just does NOT work. 

Also, it doesn’t help that Linux has gotten fat. Really, really, bloated! I mean, one of the major reasons people try/switch to Linux is to get away from Windows bloat. And you can see this mentality from interviews with various kernel or Linux app devs. Whenever they add and/or fix something, they fall over themselves explaining how that new addition or fix makes Linux  "just like windows". Really pathetic. 

Did I mention how bloated it has gotten. Minimum of 512MB RAM just for effing KDE?! 1GB recommended?! WTF?  Just for the shell? Eff you Mr. KDE dev!

I can just imagine some KDE dev going: "Let MS/Vista team try and beat this bloat! Buahaha!"


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2007)

AddSub said:


> Support for games is the least of it. I tried my first Linux distro in 1998 (Red Hat), and since then I have tried probably 30 to 40 various distros. Several distros per year, although in the last few years I have almost given up. The most critical issue with Linux that makes it absolutely unusable on a modern desktop, no matter what the propagandists on both sides say, is lack of hardware support. In many cases support for many devices is simply not there, not even in broken-down alpha, experimental driver form. It's not just support for latest devices, but for technology dating back to 90s. Stuff that's been around for over a decade. For example, no distro, old or new, can put to use my latest HP Photo printer(3 months old), my older Cannon printer/scanner(1 year old), and my ancient Cannon inkjet printer (10 years old). Then there are various media devices, TV/radio tuner cards, SATA/RAID controllers (VT6421 for example), you name it. It just does NOT work.
> 
> Also, it doesn’t help that Linux has gotten fat. Really, really, bloated! I mean, one of the major reasons people try/switch to Linux is to get away from Windows bloat. And you can see this mentality from interviews with various kernel or Linux app devs. Whenever they add and/or fix something, they fall over themselves explaining how that new addition or fix makes Linux  "just like windows". Really pathetic.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the driver support is a pain in the a$$.

I think there are a lot of interesting distros out there, but I wouldn't use any of them as a desktop. Routers/firewalls/servers/clustering (or whatever you call it in english ), it can handle it all pretty good, but not for main desktop use.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

No, I would never make Linux my primary OS. Not until the community gets together to make a single standard for packages and apps and such, AND when I can double-click on a program to install it. When those 2 things happen, sign me up.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 11, 2007)

No. Never. I don't want to have to scroll through reams of install packages just to find the one that works with my distro. I don't want to have to work out how to do everything. And I don't want to use Linux period.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 11, 2007)

keakar said:


> i cant make any sense of it so i went for miss it to say no, *but how the hell can you have a poll that nobody knows what it means*



For some reason, Keak, your simple comment (accurate too) has had me laughing ever since I read it. 

Anyway, I gave it some more thought and not only do I want to use Windows, I want MORE bloat. I like Vista much more than I ever liked XP. Microsoft can use up 50GB on my hard drive for the OS if they want, as long as it makes my life easier. I mean, isn't that what computers were supposed to do for us all ... make life easier?

I can always buy more HDD space and RAM.

Bring on the Bloat!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 11, 2007)

The only place I'll ever want Linux/Unix-systems are on our corporate firewall-cluster, and on our webserver. And that's pretty much it.

For regular desktop use.....I'll stick with Windows, thanks. Both at work and here at home.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 11, 2007)

NO!! only because I hate everything about it.

Windows XP FTW!


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 11, 2007)

Hammertime/Sparta are the options for people with short attention spans that don't really care either way .


----------



## Zedicus (Oct 12, 2007)

actually i work in IT and prefer linux. initial set up may be a bit more involved but the long term pay off of little to no system maintanance sure makes up for it.  debian as a home desktop. any software you need is an apt-get away, and once its set up your good to go for pretty much ever.   even gaming is getting tolerable.


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 13, 2007)

*It´s a question of time.*

Hi...i´m not a IT worker.
I´m just someone that enjoy the wordl of IT...And been "playing" a little with UBUNTU.Let me say that as soon the major products house´s start to pay a bit more attention to LINUX and it will get a boost...because there´s a lot of people starting to get contact to LINUX and getting hungry for more...
Let me tell you a fact...I live in Portugal , and about some 15 years ago to have a Mercedes car was a headacke...no spair parts , no tecnical assistance , no nothing...Today almost everybody cares for a Mercedes cause support is there to make it easy...we can even get a LEXUS cause support is there...so for distros LINUX beeing a respectifull choice is only a question of time...not long i hope and i´m quite sure that soon Windows will be forced to lower prices to battle in market.


----------



## Dandel (Oct 31, 2007)

I already switched to linux for 90% of the stuff i do... and i have no issues, heck it tends to act better 99% of the time for me when compared to windows ( I have Defective users that keep breaking my compute when i use windows, and i can't that. )


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 31, 2007)

Hell no, even better gaming performance wouldn't be worth it for me..


----------



## iamollie (Oct 31, 2007)

oooo linux, *open terminal* apt get-answer forum msg
Error syntax error block ist app7
rewrite microkernal or reset Logic unit timestamp 

WTFFF sack this im going to back to vista


----------



## JC316 (Oct 31, 2007)

Shit yeah, if I could game easily and with no performance hit, I would switch.


----------



## b1lk1 (Oct 31, 2007)

1.  The poll choices are really dumb.  They make no sense and wouldn't help 99% of the world understand what the pollers were saying.

2.  I've run various forms of Linux over the years and the current mainstream kernals are simple to use, but they are getting resource hungry as well and since Windows is getting quite easy to secure now, there is no really good reason to switch.  I doubt we'll ever see decent gaming support unless someone really takes some serious time to develope it and they would then in turn charge for the right to use it.  It serves it purpose and is nice to use on old desktops that are not worth the $$$$ to buy a copy of Windows for, but it will always be more of a server OS/desktop novelty.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 31, 2007)

zek did the poll choices, sorry lol,


----------



## FatForester (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not even going to read the thread because of the poll-choices. I've already switched my laptop over to Ubuntu, and only use Vista for gaming and school. Gaming on Linux is moving along, as Orange Box is playable on Ubuntu. I goofed with it a couple weeks ago, and the only thing wrong with it is that the texture quality in areas is lesser than that of what you'd get in Windows.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 31, 2007)

100% man!  If it had game support!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2007)

WTF orange box is playable in linux?
I know that some games Quake 4 and Doom3 have been ported but thats it its up to the developer to port it and this takes time and is costly for them.

I wouldnt use Wine or any other emulators to play games as they take huge performance hits due to the fact you have to emulate first, its not even that you have to be able to play only open gl games as obviously linux isnt direct x so that rules out a lot of games already.

IF SOMEHOW they made ever game open gl standard and then optimised so that you could play games on linux and windows then id change to linux full time.

DONT even bother with linux its only recently that MAC started to get decent games ported to it and even then its a low amount.

Linux is good for desktop environments like spreadsheets and office, multimedia to a certain extent and internet, trying to use programs like 3d modeling and video editing and games is hard to say the least.

Its getting better tho i have to say and i think Ubuntu is a start at least its easier to install stuff on  that.

Yes it optimized but who cares i want to be able to do all the stuff i have been doing since windows 95.


----------

